# General > Photography >  Quiz anyone??

## Raven

I thought a "Photo Quiz" might be a funny idea, join in and have a go.
 When the first photo is solved another one can be posted by the one who guessed the correct answer.

Right, I make a start with this picture. Obviously I have "disguised it a bit", otherwise it would be a bit too easy

And before you ask, no, its not a german U-Boot... ::

----------


## paris

*Right im going to have a wild guess here,   Is it the top of a lighthouse ?*
*                 Jan x*

----------


## Lolabelle

The hull of a boat/ship???? ::

----------


## Kenn

Large light bulb?

----------


## Raven

> *Right im going to have a wild guess here, Is it the top of a lighthouse ?*
> *Jan x*


aaagh, unbelievable girls! first guess and you have got it paris :: 

Your turn next, shall it be my turn in the future again I sure will make it a lot harder for you lot.... ::

----------


## Deemac

Nice idea Raven,
Here's my puzzle image. Any ideas?

----------


## Raven

to be honest, I havent got a clue... :-) First impression... it looks like my mums cake parter thingy... but one would have to eat a hughe piece of cake then...so its probably not...

As you have mirrored it... iI guess its part of a roof/dome sort of, or a lid :-)

----------


## Kenn

Circular wooden roof?

----------


## Deemac

There's no fooling you lot I can see. I'm going to have to be much more devious I think next time!! :: 

It's the domed roof at the Eastgate Centre Inverness (where all the fast food shops are.)

This is the original image.

----------


## Deemac

Possibly a more self explanitory view of the dome. I thought it looked like a giant eye.

----------


## Raven

:-))) good one Deemac!

NOw guys, try this one...

----------


## cuddlepop

> :-))) good one Deemac!
> 
> NOw guys, try this one...


 They look like gooseberries but there not in season so..... ::

----------


## Scunner

insect eggs

----------


## Raven

NOPE cuddlepop, NOPE Scunner :-))

----------


## cuddlepop

Pommegranite seeds Oh thinks. :Grin:

----------


## oldchemist

Ferrero Rocher chocs? (or am I just hallucinating after Xmas)

----------


## Buttercup

Assuming you've altered the colour ~ Raspberry or Bramble?

----------


## Raven

> Ferrero Rocher chocs? (or am I just hallucinating after Xmas)


LOL, but no...
@ Buttercup, not I didnt alter the colour, its just a wee section of an original picture...

I give you a little hint.... it IS organic and it is this yellowish green (at times) ::  ::

----------


## Kenn

Young currants?

----------


## Raven

@ LIZZ, no, I don`t think that you can eat this! :-) 
Later on it turns brown :-))

----------


## grumpyhippo

Is it a scent bottle?

----------


## sassylass

> Rear view of Concorde


 
haha Ricco, you got that one  ::

----------


## sassylass

> 


 
is it your shower cap?

----------


## Raven

> is it your shower cap?


LOL, is it your engraved shower cap??  ::  :: 

My guess would be too some sort of ashtray or so...

----------


## Thumper

stopper from a decanter?

----------


## Kenn

"Bottom's UP!"

----------


## kriklah

bottom of a whisky glass

----------


## Kenn



----------


## kriklah

ok, heres my attempt!

----------


## Kenn

Lantern type torch?

----------


## Raven

It would be easier if it wouldnt be so blurry! So I have a wild guess.... designer glasses :-)

----------


## unicorn

telephone .....

----------


## sassylass

> 


a well used whisky glass lol

----------


## sassylass

> ok, heres my attempt!


tv remote?

----------


## golach

Mobile Phone.................

----------


## kriklah

unicorn got it

sorry it was blurry, a 2 megapixel mobile phone camera isnt the best!!

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff97/kriklah/Picture002.jpg

----------


## wifie

OK I know I haven't won a shot but how about this anyway?

----------


## alanatkie

A bowl of grapes

----------


## Kenn

Lace making bobbins?

----------


## wifie

Och too easy - well done Alanatkie!  It is indeed a bowl of grapes.

----------


## Bobbyian

try to solve this one

----------


## Kenn

Signalling device for ships?

----------


## kriklah

weather mast? not sure if it would have a proper name!

----------


## magtomich

Please put us out of our misery, give us a clue !!!!

----------


## coppertop 1958

have not got a clue !!!!

----------


## magtomich

Radio mast

----------


## Bobbyian

Lizz your pretty near but what does it signal

----------


## Bobbyian

OK I´ll tell all
 it`s a signaling mast that tells Ships entering the River Weser , with the Balls and Cones  how many meters and centemeters above normal the tide is running  and the signal arm signals which way the tide is running and the left side is a repeat of the markers  only with lights for night it was set up 18 hundred and something or other and is now automatically operated and is a historic site

----------


## grumpyhippo

> Lizz your pretty near but what does it signal


This signals the rugby results to the rest of the world,since the English based media is so reluctant to mention.

*Scotland 15 - England 9*

Or maybe it relayed the weather to the Fleet?

----------


## grumpyhippo

Damn, so busy celebrating the rugby, Bobbyian beat me to it!!!!!

----------


## Bobbyian

Sorry   Grumpy didnt mean to  I was thinking of the rugby and thought I must get the telly on but thanks for the info.

----------


## Boozeburglar

I missed my go before, hope yoos don't mind me bargin in!

One for the Geeks!

----------


## Bobbyian

Thats difficult to find the perpective but I´ll have ago and say a watercooling part in a PC...?

----------


## Boozeburglar

Well done man!

Did I make it too easy by mentioning geeks? Lol!

Just a heatsink cooled card wi heatpipes, all passive. Near enough though!

Whipped it out of the machine whilst upgrading, forgot what a monster it was!

----------


## Boozeburglar

Is this one much harder?

----------


## Bobbyian

Sorry for getting the other one staight off    I thinks this is part of a display of an alarmsystem

----------


## psyberyeti

Part of the control system of one of those high tech Japanese toilets? ::

----------


## Boozeburglar

Lol!

I wish I had such a fancy loo!

 :Smile:

----------

